# Special Coverage 14311



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

So (1) the dealership, the centre of excellence on servicing your car, tells you that you need a new battery. You say no thanks. 

Then (2) you go to Pep Boys and Autozone (presumably to buy a cheaper battery) and the high school dropouts working there - automotive generalists at best - tell you that your battery is good. 

Then (3) your car continues to exhibit an electrical error - so you go back to the dealership. They (4) offer you one hour of free diagnostic time and you (5) believe that you should seek a lemon law solution. 

I agree. Totally ridiculous.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I didn't see what year your car was. Three years is about when a battery might be expected to fail. And not all tests are the same. Without knowing what kind of test Autozone or Pep boys did, I'm not sure as it would have spotted the problem. Because I've seen flaky batteries, I would't be too surprised but what it could pass a test and then fail the next day.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

You have a 2011 Cruze. According to JD Powers the number one replacement item in the first three years of ownership is the battery. Replace the battery.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

$250 for a battery for the Cruze is outrageous by any standard. However, replacing a five year old battery is pretty much a no-brainer. I buy car batteries for my compact cars from the local Battery Wholesale shop with a 70 month warranty for less than $90 installed. Battery swap in my '03 P5 with a factory strut tower brace takes less than 15 minutes. Sure would help with the "horror story".


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah I wouldn't trust the test either.


----------

